# Candy Questions in Tech 15



## ship (Sep 10, 2005)

There is many types of lock washer out there. Why would you use a internal tooth lock washer instead of external or combination tooth lock washer for instance?

There is a type of lock washer that goes by two names. The more of them you stack, the more tension it will provide. What's the only type of lock washer stacking up a bunch of them is advised as a good idea given this when you need a bunch of tension?


----------



## bdesmond (Sep 11, 2005)

As its been explained to me, you would use an internal type of lock washer when you have a screw with a small head since you'll get hte most contact with the surface area under the bolte head that way. Conversely, an external lock washer is appropriate with bolt/screw heads larger in diameter so long as the bolt head is larger in diameter than the diameter of the washer including teeth.

A combination one where the teeth are facing in and out is good when you've got a large hole and smaller bolt head. This gives you the extra friction against the hole and the bolt head.

I don't know the name for the sort described with two names, but I'm assuming this is in reference to the sort which are like a bowl or a dish, teeth point up at an angle...


----------



## ship (Sep 12, 2005)

You a smart cookie.

Correct in the first, correct in description of the second, what are the two names for it?


----------



## bdesmond (Sep 12, 2005)

Fortunately McMaster has a shop by picture function <g>. Their catalog calls em countersunk and dished.


----------



## ship (Sep 12, 2005)

Not the terms I'm normally hearing used, but similar. Keep trying, one is insane as a hint.


----------



## ship (Sep 18, 2005)

So if you have an external tooth lock washer, and have a nut with a external tooth lock washer attached on the same nut will the use of both lock washer and nut with another lock washer attached help or hinder the lock washer locking abillty given the use of both?


----------

